# 67 Stingray from the original owner $400 good deal??



## Hammer (Mar 16, 2017)

67 Stingray original owner in green OK shape a little rough


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 16, 2017)

nothing spectacular,with the exception of original owner.and if it was a great deal,you just gave the wolves something to eat.not a good idea to post details about something you're interested in on public forums.
at any rate,250-300 max would be an OK deal.you'll have a couple hundred at least getting it in shape.


----------



## Hammer (Mar 16, 2017)

Deleted!


----------

